
The Linkerd Service Mesh API - klingerf
https://blog.buoyant.io/2017/05/24/a-service-mesh-for-kubernetes-part-x-the-service-mesh-api/
======
foota
Anyone else read Linkerd as Linkedin?

~~~
graphememes
Most search engines think I mean linkedin when I search so I guess it's not
just humans :P

